# Goldfish joke



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2015)

Little Carol was in the garden filling in a hole when her neighbor peered over the fence. Interested and a bit curious what the youngster was doing, he asked, "What are you up to there, Carol?"

My goldfish Oscar is dead," replied Carol tearfully, without looking up, "and I've just buried him."

Unmindful of his patronizing tone, the neighbor allowed a chuckle to escape and said in his all-knowing way, "That's a really big hole for a goldfish, isn`t it?"

Patting down the pile of earth one more time, she turned to reply, "That's because he's inside your damn cat."


These kinds of endings really bring a tear to my eye.   ;-)






​


​


----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2015)

:lol1:  Good for little Carol !


----------

